# Slingshots



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I just picked up a new flipper on a whim a couple weeks ago at Big 5. Nothin special, just a Marksman wrist rocket. But I've gotta say, I forgot how much fun these things can be. 

I've popped a couple ECDs off my power lines behind my house, and it's been fun. I used to hunt the fields around my house with a sling shot as a boy, but it's been years since I last used one. Surprisingly aiming came back naturally and in no time flat I am back to pelting pests. 

Does anyone else still play with a flipper?


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

A couple of my buddies and I took our slingshots on deployment a couple years ago. We'd shoot em at the jackals and birds and what not. It was all fun and games til someone hit our CO directly in the chest on accident. But I love a good slingshot


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

We had a couple of wrist rockets on our dove hunt. It was fun to use one again.The guy I went withs boy took out a jack rabbit with a ball bearing!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

take one on pretty much every fishing trip I go on. When I was you I lived in Turkey and Greece and could have a gun. Picked up some surgical tubing, some leather and headed to the local blacksmith and spent the next two summers hunting bullfrogs at the ponds. Love them.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Turn your back for a second pier fishing and the seagulls steal your bait. Never actually shot one but all I had to do was pull it out and they quit coming around.
I always try to remember it while fishing and bow hunting. Works good for the devil birds on the front.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Used to attempt to shoot squirrels with them but never was very good at it...now we just set targets up around camp and lob rocks, marbles or anything else we can find at them.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Sure would make for a quiet grouse killer while elk hunting. We used to kill doves with them when we were kids all the time.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Honestly, this has been the most fun $9.00 has bought me in a long time.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

I love a good slingshot, been a while since I've had one; of course I still have three in the house for my three older boys... just might have to pick a good one up for pops.


----------



## Billy3136 (May 31, 2015)

I've got a 7yr old boy that is all about his slingshot and trying to learn how to hunt properly. It is fun to see the excitement.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Not to rain on anyone's parade but please have your kids wear eye protection when using these. As a kid my cousin lost an eye due to a slingshot and to this day I wonder if not having sight in his left eye contributed to a fatal car crash he was involved in that took his life.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> Not to rain on anyone's parade but please have your kids wear eye protection when using these. As a kid my cousin lost an eye due to a slingshot and to this day I wonder if not having sight in his left eye contributed to a fatal car crash he was involved in that took his life.


 I don't want to "like" your comment, because it sounds like I'm glad your cousin passed away. 

But I do agree with your point that eye protection is important.

Can you elaborate upon _how_ he lost his vision? Was there a ricochet or did the band flip back and hit his eye?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I always enjoyed whackin' my brothers and sisters with slingshots.

Geeze, I miss those days.

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Son likes to launch peanuts (in the shell) via slingshot at his mother while camping. It's good entertainment....especially once she catches him :shock::mrgreen:


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

I might have to go down and buy one to mess around camp with on my on elk hunt coming up.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Bax* said:


> I don't want to "like" your comment, because it sounds like I'm glad your cousin passed away.
> 
> But I do agree with your point that eye protection is important.
> 
> Can you elaborate upon _how_ he lost his vision? Was there a ricochet or did the band flip back and hit his eye?


Richochet


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I hunted birds like you wouldnt believe with a wrist rocket when I was younger. I was a terrible shot with one. It probably didnt help that I never bought sling shot ammo and just looked for the roundest rock I could find. You can probably count on one hand the number of critters I have hit with one out of hundreds of shots taken. A few years ago I was taking some cracks at a squirrel on the mountain with a sling shot and some .50 caliber round balls I had somehow acquired. After a few misses I beaned that squirrel right in the noggin. Killed it deader'n hell.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Ya sling shots are a past time favorite for me. Nailed a few robins and a couple doves in my childhood probably shot less than .005% like CCG overall but it sure is fun. My old man can tell many stories of him and my uncle taking out several grouse with them during the deer hunt before my time. Not sure if its legal or even true but a very entertaining story every time.  I still mess around with a wrist rocket from time to time with my kids


----------

